# Ignore List



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I noticed I cannot read some posts, as it says "this person is on my ignore list". I have no one on my ignore list. What's going on?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Eric can you let us know what thread this is happening in? This will help us better track down this problem.

Thanks for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Eric! Problem has been fixed.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow, Scott. That was quick! Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

This was happening to me last night too, and no one is on my ignore list.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It's all fixed now Kevin, the problem was that every post made by unregistered users was put on the ignore list.

It seems our PHP upgrade over the weekend did this, the fix was changing one line in our code.

We appologize to everyone for the error. Thanks again for bringing it to our attention.


----------

